# The Independent- The secret life of sperm is unlocked



## Daffy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sunday, 2 Aug 09

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/the-secret-life-of-sperm-is-unlocked-1766251.html

"Some 15 per cent of couples have trouble conceiving, about half of them because the man has a problem. But in only one third of cases is the cause obvious, such as a low sperm count, malformation or poor swimming ability. This leaves 2 per cent of the male population, about 330,000 adult men in the UK (not all of whom will be trying to have children), who are infertile for no discernable reason.

Dr David Miller at the University of Leeds thinks the secret could be that the genetic keys in their sperm don't quite fit their partners' locks. "Our research offers a plausible explanation for why some sperm malfunction," he said. "


----------

